

Alibaba actually posted this job for a “stunning” woman to motivate programmers - medyo
http://qz.com/396114/alibaba-actually-posted-this-job-for-a-stunning-woman-to-motivate-programmers/

======
dropit_sphere
I was wondering when I'd see the first thing like this.

[http://www.nbcnews.com/id/5953508/ns/world_news/t/china-
grap...](http://www.nbcnews.com/id/5953508/ns/world_news/t/china-grapples-
legacy-its-missing-girls/)

Men don't care about money so much as the things it buys---which is a problem
for a corporation, because all you can really pay them with is money. Now that
the price of marriage in China is so high, it makes sense that a company might
serve as a platform for group buying of a substitute good.

